# [Kaufberatung] 27" Gaming Monitor mit 1440p/1600p



## Voigt (30. April 2013)

Hallo,
ich suche einen neuen Monitor größtenteils für Gamen, aber natürlich auch ein wenig Office, was halt als Student so üblich ist, aber nichts professionelles. 
Derzeitiger Monitor: Samsung P2450H
Ich würde wechseln wollen, da ich eine höhere Auflösung möchte, sowie der derzeitge Monitor manchmal brummt.

Preisvorstellung, von 500€ bis 1000€
60Hz reicht mir, ich hatte mal testweise ein 120Hz Monitor empfand den Effekt aber nicht so überragend, hingegen eine höhere Pixeldichte finde ich weitaus besser. Da ich kein Grafiker bin, brauche ich keine 100% sRGB Abdeckung oder ähnliches. Die fordernsten Spiele sind BF3 und LoL welche ich zur Zeit spiele, also wäre ein geringer Inputlag wünschenswert. Da ich noch kein IPS Monitor bis jetzt hatte, weiß ich nicht wie stark mich der Kristalleffekt stören würde, aber sicherer wäre es wohl gleich auf PLS zu gehen. Anschlüsse wäre DVI-D Vorteilhaft, Displayport geht auch. Pivot Funktionen, sowie Höhenverstellbarkeit wäre nice to have. Monitor sollte nicht unbedingt über 100W Verbrauch haben.

Ich habe mich schon ein wenig informiert, aber leider gibt es keinen perfekten Monitor bis jetzt.

Mögliche Modelle:
Dell U2713HM - Das Standardmodell für 1440p. Soll recht geringen Inputlag haben, dafür IPS Glow und eine starke Schlierenbildung. Relativ günstig
S27A850D - Das Konkurrenzmodell aus dem Hause Samsung, da ein PLS Panel kein IPS Glow, sowie geringe Schlierenbildung, dafür hoher Inputlag. Hat viele Anschlüsse und Pivotfunktion
S27B970 - Das Nachfolgemodell, soll nicht so gut sein und auch nochmal ein stückchen teuerer
Dell U3014 - Der ganz große 30" mit 1600p, soll auch sehr starken IPS Glow haben. Dafür im Game Mode einen sehr geringen Lag

Ich wüsste halt auch gerne wie stark sich der Inputlag bemerkbar macht, kann man den irgendwie simulieren? Zwar sind die Gegner in BF3 durch den Netcode eh öfters mal hinterherlegend, und in LoL kommt es nicht soo stark auf schnelle Reaktionszeit an, aber da ich in LoL schon in einem Team bin und wir versuchen in der Rangliste aufzusteigen, wäre es schon blöd wenn man dann etwas schlechter wird, und das nur durch neue Hardware.

Könnt ihr weitere Tipps/Ratschläge geben?
Traummonitor wäre wohl PN-K321, sowie der Seiki SE50UY04, aber leider liegen diese Geräte etwas außerhalb meiner Preisvorstellungen ^^


----------



## R@ven (30. April 2013)

Kann den Asus PB278Q empfehlen. Besitzt den selbst und bin super zufrieden mit der Schärfe und Farbqualität.

Der tolle ist das der das gleiche hochwertige PLS Display besitzt wie die Samsung Monitore aber günstiger ist.

ASUS PB278Q, 27" (90LMGA070T01081C) lagernd Preisvergleich | Deutschland - Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich


----------



## Voigt (30. April 2013)

mhm sieht schonmal ganz gut aus, ich lese mal ein paar Testberichte dazu. Aber mich verwundert das im Preisvergleich immer verschiedene Angaben stehen, bei manchen Händler IPS, bei anderen PLS und bei geizhals direkt PLS.

Edit: Tests gelesen, sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. April 2013)

Ich schmeisse noch meinen derzeitigen (Allrounder) Favoriten ins Spiel: Einen Eizo...

PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo EV2736WFS-BK


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2013)

Voigt schrieb:


> mhm sieht schonmal ganz gut aus, ich lese mal ein paar Testberichte dazu. Aber mich verwundert das im Preisvergleich immer verschiedene Angaben stehen, bei manchen Händler IPS, bei anderen PLS und bei geizhals direkt PLS.
> 
> Edit: Tests gelesen, sieht sehr gut aus.


 
PLS ist eine von Samsung patentierte Technik. Laut Samsung bietet PLS eine verbessert Blickwinkelstabilität und Bildqualität, sowie erhöhte Helligkeit und niedrigere Produktionskosten.

Auch bei IPS gibt es Unterschiede. Welche das sind, kannst du hier nachlesen:


Spoiler



IPS:

IPS steht in der Langform für *I*n *Pl*ane *S*witching.
Diese unterscheidet sich von TN insofern, als dass die Flüssigkristalle   parallel angeordnet und nicht um 90 Grad verdrillt sind. Legt man   Spannung an die Elektroden an, sind die LC-Moleküle horizontal und   parallel zur Polarisationsschicht ausgerichtet und lassen somit kein   Licht hindurch. Das heißt, der Bildpunkt bleibt schwarz. Legt man keine   Spannung an, werden die LC-Moleküle um bis zu 90 Grad gedreht, wodurch   das Licht mehr oder weniger ungehindert den Polarisator passieren kann.

IPS hat gegenüber TN einige Vorteile. Die bedeutendsten sind aber die   erhöhte Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit sowie die genaueren Farbabstufungen.   Früher waren IPS-Panels zum Spielen ungeeignet, da die Reaktionszeiten   einfach zu hoch waren. Im Laufe der Jahre hat der Fortschritt aber auch   vor den IPS-Panels nicht halt gemacht, und so sind in der heutigen Zeit   bereits einige Monitore auf dem Markt die den TN-Panels deutlich  Konkurrenz machen.                         

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

IPS-Panelarten & Unterschiede:

S-IPS:
Die  Weiterentwicklung Super-IPS hat den Kontrast von  IPS-Panels verbessert.  Das gleiche gilt für die Reaktionszeit sowie den  Blickwinkel. Diese  Verbesserungen wurden erzielt, indem die Pixel nun  nicht mehr exakt  parallel zueinander angeordnet werden, sondern schräg  liegen und  jeweils in die entgegengesetzten Richtungen zeigen.

AS-IPS: 
Mit diesem speziellen Panel lässt sich ein LC-Display sehr gut steuern. Die große Stärke jedoch ist der Blickwinkel. 
Es gibt fast keine Abnahme der Farbgenauigkeit und des Kontrast-Verhältnis bei großen Winkeln.

A-TW-IPS: 
Ursprünglich ein S-IPS-Panel mit einem zusätzlichen Farbfilter für Weiß   (TW=True White). Durch die zusätzliche Filterfolie soll Weiß  natürlicher  wirken und zugleich soll damit die Farbskala erweitert  werden. Diese  Technik kommt meist bei teuren Profi-TFTs für den  anspruchsvollen Foto-  und Grafikbereich zum Einsatz.

H-IPS:
Genauer H-IPS A-TW Pol., also Horizontal IPS with Advanced True White   Polarizer. Verfügt wie A-TW-IPS über einen zusätzlichen Farbfilter für   Weiß und kommt ebenfalls überwiegend für professionelle TFT-Bildschirme   zum Einsatz.

E-IPS:
Noch größerer Blickwinkel und schnellere Reaktionszeiten. Erhöhte   Lichtdurchlässigkeit, dafür aber eine billigere Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

AH-IPS:
Verbesserte Farbtreue, erhöhte Auflösung, größere Lichtdurchlässigkeit,   schnellere Reaktionszeit (TN-Level). Dadurch resultiert ein geringerer   Stromverbrauch.
AH-IPS ist im Cosumer-Bereich die Spitze der Panel-Evolution. Die   Technik ist ganz neu (2011), und muss erstmal umgesetzt werden.


----------



## master.of.war (2. Mai 2013)

Ich kann folgenden empfehlen:
[Pixel Perfect] QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll 27" 2560x1440 PLS Monitor - Glossy | eBay

Auch wenn die Firma einem nichts sagt, es kommt ein Samsung Panel zum Einsatz. Habe mir den Bildschirm vor 2 Wochen bestellt und ich kann nur sagen die Farben/Auflösung sind einfach der Hammer. Habe direkt neben dem Bidlschirm einen Dell UltraSharp U2413 (IPS-Panel) und der QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll sieht deutlich besser aus. Die Farben sind besser und der PLS-Panel hat ein kräftigeres weiß. Auch kann man den Bildschirm übertakten und locker 80+Hz erreichen.

Der Input-Lag ist in dieser Version praktisch nicht vorhanden da der Bildschirm nur einen DVI Eingang besitzt, jedoch gibt es den Bildschirm auch mit HDMI. Ebenso kriegt man den Bildschirm matt, jedoch ist das spiegeln wenn nicht gerade ein Fenster total auf den Bildschirm scheint kaum wahrnehmbar und die Farben kommen ohne eine Folie natürlich auch besser rüber.

Warum also mehr Geld ausgeben wenn man von Firmen wie QNIX die selbe Technik für weniger Geld kriegt?^^


----------



## Voigt (2. Mai 2013)

@master.of.war Wegen guten Support 
@<<Painkiller>> Ich weiß was PLS und was IPS ist, ich hatte nur gesagt, dass ich verwirrt war, da geizhals und Händler sehr oft verschiedene Angaben zur Paneltechnik zum ein und denselben Monitor gemacht haben. Ob es vielleicht mehrere Versionen des selben Monitors gibt oder so. Aber wie es aussieht, ist das nur ein Fehler der Händler und es gibt den Monitor nur mit PLS Panel.

Somit tendiere ich auch am ehesten nun zum Asus PB278Q Monitor.


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2013)

Schau mal bei uns vorbei. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## Voigt (3. Mai 2013)

Ja ich kenn die Monitor aus Korea. Aber da ich die 120Hz nicht brauche, und ich lieber eine Anständige Garantie haben möchte, sowie keine Pixelfehler (bei den Koreamodellen dürfen ja bis zu 2 Pixelfehler dabei sein) schaue ich lieber bei den bekannten Herstellern.


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2013)

Pixelfehler ist nicht das Problem, musst nur etwas auf die einzelnen Verkäufer achten und evtl. mit Perfect Pixel kaufen, dann hast du zu 100% keine. 
Garantie ist so eine sache, das Stimmt. Aber dafür 200 - 300€ mehr ausgeben? Dafür kannst du dir falls er kaputt ist direkt einen neuen kaufen.


----------



## Voigt (4. Mai 2013)

200€ mehr sind es. Und gibt es den von den Korea Modellen auch Monitore mit PLS Panel?


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2013)

Da muss ich passen, kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Musst du dich mal auf Ebay umschauen.


----------



## Voigt (4. Mai 2013)

Soweit ich nämlich gesehen hatte nicht, habe jetzt auch nichts bei ebay gefunden. Und dann habe ich wieder IPS Glow, meist Backlightbleeding und noch etwas schlechtere Schlierenbildung sowie Reaktionszeit. Auch wenn man die Modelle übertaktet.


----------



## master.of.war (4. Mai 2013)

Ich hab doch einen PLS Panel gepostet ^^
[Pixel Perfect] QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll 27" 2560x1440 PLS Monitor - Glossy | eBay

Ich kann den nur völlig empfehlen, würde ihn sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## Voigt (4. Mai 2013)

Ja an sich schon ganz gut, aber:
US Import, daher kommt noch Zoll und hoher Versand dazu.
Pixel Perfect bedeutet bei denen, möglich dass 2 Pixel tod sind, sowie Backlightbleeding erlaubt ist.
Soweit ich weiß brauche ich noch einen Stromadapter, bin da aber nicht ganz sicher.

Und laut Reddit Post: http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapcsales/comments/1c2pb8/ Haben die recht starke Probleme.

Edit: Bei dem Händler dürfen jedenfall nur maximal ein schwarzer Pixel vorhanden sein: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Perfect-Pixe...Monitore_Flachbildschirme&hash=item1e788cb855
Nun kommt trotzdem Zoll und Steuern drauf, dann bin ich wahrscheinlich auch bald wieder beim Asus Monitor.


----------



## master.of.war (5. Mai 2013)

Mittlerweile haben 5 Leute die ich persönlich kenne + mich diesen Bildschirm bei dem Link den ich gepostet habe gekauft. Versandkosten kommen überhaupt keine hinzu. Geliefert wurde bei uns per FedEx. Vom Bestellzeitpunkt hat es4 Tage gedauert bis der Bildschirm ankam. Bei uns allen waren alle Pixel perfekt, keinerlei Fehler bei irgendwas. Allerdings stimmt es, dass noch Steuern draufkommen.


----------



## Voigt (6. Mai 2013)

mhm ich bin schon stark versucht dem Monitor ne Chance zu geben. Aber komplett bin ich nicht überzeugt. In 1 von 6 Fällen soll Monitor defekt haben. (sehr starkes Backlightlbeeding oder Pixelfehler), und wenn das nunmal eintrifft ist mist. Wenn auf 275€ Monitor noch 19% Mehrwertsteuer kommt, ist man bei 325€ ca. Der Asus kostet 500€. Weiß nicht ob nicht noch 20% Zoll drauf kommt, wenn dann wäre der QNIX ja nochmal teuerer.


----------



## Leandros (6. Mai 2013)

Zoll musst du bei Büroartikeln nicht Zahlen.


----------



## Voigt (7. Mai 2013)

Noch eine Frage, da ich ein Silentfetischist bin, wollte ich fragen ob ihr Erfahrung mit Brummen von Monitor gemacht habe. Weil das stört mich bei meinem jetztigen Monitor schon etwas. Da dies zurzeit die letzte Lärmquelle ist. Leider fehlt auch eine Pivot Funktion. Wäre schon ganz nett, wenn man PDFs liest.


----------



## Andrews (10. Mai 2013)

Hast du dir schon einen geholt? Wüsste ganz gerne was der Asus so drauf hat...


----------



## Voigt (11. Mai 2013)

Ne noch nicht, eventuell verschieb ich den Kauf auch erstmal.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. Mai 2013)

Übrigens....nur noch fürs Protokoll: 
Ich habe seit einigen Tagen auch den geposteten Qnix QX2710...keinerlei fehlerhaften Pixel. einen extrem leichten Lichthof in der Mitte unten.
Ich bin bisher sehr, sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Voigt (13. Mai 2013)

Mhm bin bis jetzt sehr versucht ihn zu kaufen. Aber da unerwartete Ausgaben diesen Monat kamen, wird das wohl erstmal verschoben, außer Eltern geben etwas Geld ^^


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (13. Mai 2013)

Voigt schrieb:


> Mhm bin bis jetzt sehr versucht ihn zu kaufen. Aber da unerwartete Ausgaben diesen Monat kamen, wird das wohl erstmal verschoben, außer Eltern geben etwas Geld ^^


Bring the money..Go...Eltern...go....!


----------



## Voigt (13. Mai 2013)

Genau so ^^
Bin ja über Pfingsten bei den Eltern also mal sehen.


----------



## Tarzino (20. Mai 2013)

Habe ebenfalls den Qnix QX2710 seit Freitag. Hatte ihn bei ebay als perfect pixel bestellt und er kam nach nur 5 Tagen Lieferzeit bei mir an. Kosten sind 240.- + Mwst. (Da warte ich noch auf die Rechnung). Für den Preis ist der Monitor super, er bringt zwar nur das Notwendigste mit, aber das Bild ist im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Monitoren viel satter. Jetzt habe ich ihn auch stabil auf 120 Hz übertaktet und BF 3 läuft perfekt. Der Anschluss geht nur mit DVI-D.
Gruesse


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. Mai 2013)

Tarzino schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls den Qnix QX2710 seit Freitag. Hatte ihn bei ebay als perfect pixel bestellt und er kam nach nur 5 Tagen Lieferzeit bei mir an. Kosten sind 240.- + Mwst. (Da warte ich noch auf die Rechnung). Für den Preis ist der Monitor super, er bringt zwar nur das Notwendigste mit, aber das Bild ist im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Monitoren viel satter. Jetzt habe ich ihn auch *stabil* auf *120 Hz* übertaktet und BF 3 läuft perfekt. Der Anschluss geht nur mit DVI-D.
> Gruesse


 
Also das mit dem Monitor OC des Qnix ist so ne Sache...wenns ums Hardcoregaming geht ist die einzige Sinnvolle Wahl ein TN mit einer Werksbildwiederholfrequenz von 120/144hz.
Der Qnix sollte meines Erachtens in erster Regel wegen den Vorteilen des WQHD, der Reaktionszeit für solche in Panel und des bombastischen Preises gekauft werden.


----------



## hammelgammler (20. Mai 2013)

@ Tarzino
Glückwünsch zu deinem neuen Monitor.
Ich habe wahrscheinlich auch vor, mir zwei von den QX2710 zu bestellen.
Wie ich gelesen habe, hast du ihn bei dem Ebay Händler "red-cap" bestellt, nun wollte ich einmal fragen wie du die 240 realisiert bekommen hast?
Der reguläre Preis dort beträgt 257,32€, hast du sie einfach angeschrieben und nach einer reduzierung gefragt?
Das würde mich mal interessieren.

Und sonst ist alles in ordnung mit dem Monitor? Wie sieht es mit dem backlight bleeding aus?


----------



## MonKAY (20. Mai 2013)

Tarzino schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls den Qnix QX2710 seit Freitag. Hatte ihn bei ebay als perfect pixel bestellt und er kam nach nur 5 Tagen Lieferzeit bei mir an. Kosten sind 240.- + Mwst. (Da warte ich noch auf die Rechnung). Für den Preis ist der Monitor super, er bringt zwar nur das Notwendigste mit, aber das Bild ist im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Monitoren viel satter. Jetzt habe ich ihn auch stabil auf 120 Hz übertaktet und BF 3 läuft perfekt. Der Anschluss geht nur mit DVI-D.
> Gruesse


 Gibts irgendwo eine ANleitung was man für das Übertakten des Monitors braucht usw?


----------



## Voigt (20. Mai 2013)

Also soweit ich weiß gibt es zwei Anleitungen, einmal eine recht komplizierte, von 120hz.net und ncoh eine relativ einfache, welche besagt: Nimm von EVGA das Tool und Stelle da einfach die gewünschte Herz Zahl ein. Damit soll es einfach funktionieren, privat getestet habe ich noch nicht.
Ich würde ja auch den QNIX kaufen, wobei ein Nachteil bis jetzt mich immernoch stark gestört hat, die fehlende Pivot Funktion. Da ich mehrere Zeitschriften als PDF Beziehe, und auch manchmal Bücher am Monitor als PDF lese, stelle ich mir eine Pivot Funktion schon sehr hilfreich vor. Nun ist mir aber eingefallen, ich kann ja auch eine Wandhalterung für 50€ kaufen, und dann sollte ich die Funktion doch auch haben oder?


----------



## MonKAY (20. Mai 2013)

Ja wobei du dann natürlich die Bildausrichtung manuel ändern musst.


----------



## Voigt (20. Mai 2013)

Ach naja, das ist wirklich nich schlimm. Nur blöd, dass da nochmal 50€ dazukommen.
Noch eine Frage, kennt einer diesen Tischhalterung: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p416966/pid/geizhals
Ich frage mich, ob das auch gut einrastet, dass man den Monitor um 90° drehen kann, und der dann aber auch fest in Position ist.

Edit: Tischhalterung ist schonmal gekauft, für Monitor aber kein Geld. Tischhalterung rastet nicht ein, ist aber weniger ein Problem. Leider eckt Monitor beim Drehen mit Rand auf Tisch an, daher muss ich immer extra Monitor noch kippen. Unschön, aber nicht sooo schlimm. Aber mal schauen ob das auch mit 27" statt 24" dann gehen wird.


----------



## Defenz0r (12. August 2013)

Hallo,

Lohnt sich der ggüber dem QNIX?
Perfect Pixel/ Yamakasi Catleap Q271 LED HDMI 2560x1440 WQHD S-IPS Monitor HDMI | eBay

Wenn man den auf YouTube eingibt findet man ein paar Videos wo er defekte aufwies, gibt es eine brauchbare alternative?
Maximal gebe ich 400,-€ aus.
Hätte halt gern 27" und 1440p.


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2013)

Denn Dell gibt es noch. Allerdings liegt er über deinem Kapital:
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" (210-40661/210-40667) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten gibt es mit der Auflösung noch diese hier:
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 26", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: ab 2560x1440, Panel: IPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

